# Raisins for gerbils



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can i give my gerbils raisins?


----------



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

helooooooo


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do :2thumb: 
They seemed to like them!!!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I have always given my gerbils raisins but I got put off after hearing how some animals could have renal problems after eating grapes/raisins. You could try a specific gerbil forum as they would have more specialist knowledge. It would be good to know if they were safe and then they could back on the menu for mine!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

You can feed them to gerbils. I do. Just like everything else though feed them in moderation. Too many fruits/vegetables/insects can cause stomach upsets. The only fruits and vegetables to avoid completely are citrus (oranges etc), potato (this is deadly to them) and any with a high water content.

And yeah kidney problems are common so only give them very small amounts of fruit and vegetable (once or twice a week) or you'll find yourself a dead gerbil. :whip:

To answer your other thread, they can eat all commercially available invertebrates but avoid waxworms. Too much liquid and too fattening.


----------

